
Azure Multiplayer Back end - arabadzhiev
https://channel9.msdn.com/Series/codenamegoa/CodeGoa-Starter-Azure-Multiplayer-Backend
======
mattkrea
Having a GUI on a server drives me insane. To think.. the resources wasted.

~~~
mattkrea
To the downvote: Try running a decent load on a 512MB Windows VM. You won't
get far. Do the same on *nix and you'll be just fine for quite a while--that's
why the $5 VMs at DigitalOcean are so popular.

It's not like this isn't a known thing. Having a graphical environment on a
server that is unused 99% of the time is inefficient.

